

Ask YC: Salary comparison for WFH vs office-based? - andygeers

Hi there,<p>Does anybody have any experience with how salaries for jobs where you work from home compare to equivalent office-based jobs? Would you expect to be paid more because you have to pay for your own electricity, etc., or does it not really make a difference?
======
arockwell
Where I work, people who telecommute or frequently need to do work from home
after hours have their internet access paid for. Asking for your employer to
pay for electricity seems silly.

------
ScottWhigham
_Would you expect to be paid more because you have to pay for your own
electricity_

As someone who is in the process of hiring people, if you brought that up to
me during the interview/hiring phase, it would be a black mark. Why? I'm
offering you a great deal - WFH - yet here you are being greedy and wanting
more. Depending on the needs, I might feel comfortable paying for internet but
that's the only thing.

Right or wrong, that's my first thoughts.

------
andygeers
For the record, I wasn't suggesting that I would say in my interview "please
pay me extra for my electricity", I was aiming more for the general feel of
"how do salaries for WFH jobs typically compare with office-based jobs", and
suggesting things like electricity costs as potential factors as to why I
thought there might be a difference in the first place

